# Track borders?



## Wildstar (Jan 8, 2008)

OK, I know this topic has probably been touched on by a million different threads, but I'm going to ask the question anyway: what do you guys recommend for track borders? I'm looking for something that will blend into the track color without painting. Low cost and ease of assembly are also important. What has worked well? (and what hasn't?). Any ideas?


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

Not cheap. But, I've got enough work and $$ sunk into my little 4x8 setup that I'm not about to start skimping when it come time for turn borders.

http://www.hoslotcarracing.com/Borders.html#Borders

On-Slot sold a similar border that did not have the beveled edge that would be my second choice. His online store is closed for the time being.

http://www.on-slot.com/


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Ive had excellent results with cork borders I am currently making for my track right now.

I used some cork tiles I foud at the hardware store.They were slightly thinner then .250,but I made some shims and hot glued them in.
Afterwards,I squeegeed some auto body spot putty on them,sanded smooth and painted.

They look like they are molded into the track.If I get a chance I'll post a pic.

Mike


----------



## Stoosh (Feb 13, 2006)

Wild, I have over 50ft of the onslot turn border for sale. It comes in various sizes and was taken off 2 HO tracks that I have recently dismantled. Willing to sell for 1/2 off retail + shipping. All is in good shape with some signs of old adhesive on the bottom, which will not effect how it will lay on your table. Perfect heighth for HO tracks! PM me if interested and I will give you more info.....


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*I had good luck with cork....*

I found larger sheets of it at Hobby Town probably meant for big scale trains. It was 5mm thick and I brought it up to track level with 2 mm sheet foam from the craft store. Both hot glued down vey easily and cut with kitchen shears. Cork can also be sanded. I painted some areas with crafters acrylic paint where I needed blacktop parking lots. I could have easily painted my borders to match the track, but prefer the natural color. It didn't absorb nearly as much as I heard and I myself thought it might. Maybe latex paint will, but the bottled acrylic craft stuff (not gloss) did not. nd


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

tjd241 said:


> I found larger sheets of it at Hobby Town probably meant for big scale trains. It was 5mm thick and I brought it up to track level with 2 mm sheet foam from the craft store. Both hot glued down vey easily and cut with kitchen shears. Cork can also be sanded. I painted some areas with crafters acrylic paint where I needed blacktop parking lots. I could have easily painted my borders to match the track, but prefer the natural color. It didn't absorb nearly as much as I heard and I myself thought it might. Maybe latex paint will, but the bottled acrylic craft stuff (not gloss) did not. nd


Yes,I forgot to mention that to my surprise it sanded down nicely.I think the tiles cost me 12 bucks.Did my whole track with a lot to spare.

I used a water based latex enamel.Two coats,wet sanded smooth.Im really happy how it turned out.

Mike


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

I highly recommend from McMaster & Carr (http://www.mcmaster.com/)

1/4" x 3/4" track border - part # 93695K86

Very inexpensive and worked perfectly on my Tuckaway road course. I used the borders from Greg Braun for my oval and was pleased with the results but I like the price on the McMaster & Carr borders a lot better. 50 ft. for $9.64

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

LeeRoy98 said:


> I highly recommend from McMaster & Carr (http://www.mcmaster.com/)
> 
> 1/4" x 3/4" track border - part # 93695K86
> 
> ...


Is the McMaster Carr part a foam insulation strip with "finished" smooth outer surfaces? That is what I've gathered from previous descriptions of the material.


----------



## lightforce (Jan 6, 2007)

*track boarders*



Stoosh said:


> Wild, I have over 50ft of the onslot turn border for sale. It comes in various sizes and was taken off 2 HO tracks that I have recently dismantled. Willing to sell for 1/2 off retail + shipping. All is in good shape with some signs of old adhesive on the bottom, which will not effect how it will lay on your table. Perfect heighth for HO tracks! PM me if interested and I will give you more info.....


Hi could you send me your address I would like to purchace the track boarder from you. My name is Kenneth c McAllister Lightforce. E-mail address is hurst [email protected] Thanks. Also total price with shipping.


----------



## Wildstar (Jan 8, 2008)

*Thanks for all the ideas...*

I've been out of town for a few days, but I got back and saw all these responses...thanks guys!

Stoosh: I've heard good things about the on-slot stuff, but I'm looking for something a little cheaper. I don't think I'll be in this house for more than a couple more years, and there's no way that this track is going to make it out of the basement now that it's built. So...I don't want to sink too much cash into what's going to end up being a short-term layout.

LeRoy: I like the price of the McMaster-Carr material. How does it hold up to use? Does it need to be shimmed at all? Do you just attach it with hot glue?


----------



## mikeponiatowski (Jan 24, 2006)

LeeRoy98 said:


> I highly recommend from McMaster & Carr (http://www.mcmaster.com/)
> 
> 1/4" x 3/4" track border - part # 93695K86
> 
> ...


I just purchased and received the McMasters product. How did you get it to shape around the curved track without crimping?

Also, For my 2 cents worth, On-Slot still makes the best boarders in my opinion. Too bad they are on hiatias for 4 months.


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

It comes with an adhesive coating with a peel off backing. The strips are difficult to mold to the track unless you remove the peel off backing.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## Peacefield (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm a little late to this discussion, but thought I'd add my two cents for posterity's sake.

I used the McMasters stuff because my layout is large and price was an issue. Easily installed, nearly (but not quite) the thickness of the track, and looks pretty good. I found, however, that I needed the occasional staple to keep it in place around tight bends.

As much as I like it, I felt that it required some finishing to truly look good and took two approaches. For the "country road" portion of the track, I simply glued on sand colored balast. Thanks to much white-glue-top-coating, it stays in place despite the odd spectacular crash.

More commonly, I used some spackle that I had around the house to bring it up flush with the track, than applied alternating red and white electrical tape (Home Depot and Lowe's) using a razor to trim where it meets the track. I've been pretty happy with it. Pictures of each are attached. Enjoy!


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

Though I haven't finished laying out all of my track, I started adding some border this past weekend to the completed portion of my layout, just because I'm impatient and had to see how well this idea works. I believe it was a method originally put forth by Swampergene and I like how it is working out so far. So, thank you Gene!! :thumbsup:

Get yourself some HO scale cork railroad bed. A box of 75 feet is under $30, and since the pieces split in half, you have up to 150 feet of border. The cork is not quite up to track height, but to shim it, you can get pieces of sticky backed felt at an arts and crafts store. Cut that into strips the same width as the cork and attach it to the underside of the roadbed. Then install the border using black HO RR track nails. Just be careful not to pound the nails in too hard, or you will mash down the felt too much and the border will no longer be the same height as the track. 

I have found this to be an easy and economical approach. I also like the look, especially since I sprayed the cork a flat black before installation.


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Anytime Rudy, glad it worked out for you. :thumbsup:

IMO the best thing with the cork (besides cost) is that the surface really offers the best "similar feel" to plastic track, especially when painted.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I used the rail road cork for my borders. For spacing, I just used two sided foam mounting tape. It spaces out perfectly and even holds in the heat of my Tx garage. I still had to use some tacks in the tight corners. You can see it at....
http://www.myspace.com/northtexasslotcars 
Rich 43


----------

